# DRIVER San Francisco



## mitraark (Sep 26, 2011)

I was somewhat surprised to find there was no discussion thread about this game , i personally like the series .

[YOUTUBE]wPM_HOGnK0o[/YOUTUBE]



> ~ SUMMARY ~
> 
> With crime lord Charles Jericho now on the loose San Francisco faces a terrible threat. Only one man can stand against him. He has driven the streets of a hundred cities, spent his whole life putting criminals behind bars. But to take Jericho down, there can be no turning back, and he knows that this may very well be his last ride. His name is John Tanner. He is the Driver.
> 
> ...



Microsoft Windows version will be released on 27 September 2011.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 28, 2011)

Y no one is playing this game ??


----------



## mitraark (Sep 28, 2011)

THis game although for people unaware of the DRIVER Series , would seem like a GTA type game , your only objective in the game is to drive. Race to checkpoints , Overtake cars , chase and takedown a suspect etc etc// The story seems to be quite confusing and twisted , considering how you change to different cars in the game [ Let's not provide any spoilers  ] 

I would say this game is quite fun to play.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 28, 2011)

This game kinda sucks with the controls. I didn't played this one, will give it a try for sure


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 28, 2011)

^ I'm playing with a 360 controller and the controls are smooth.

Completed the first chapter. It is fun. Strongly recommendable for any racing game fans.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 28, 2011)

^^ But it is not released yet.....


----------



## Tenida (Sep 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]wPM_HOGnK0o[/YOUTUBE]
Fixed the link


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 28, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ But it is not released yet.....



Go & get it


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 28, 2011)

^^ Flipkart.com: Driver: San Francisco: Game: PC

It says Mid October....


----------



## Tenida (Sep 28, 2011)

Is there any demo version for pc??


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 28, 2011)

^^ May be damngoodman will get you the full version before it is released.....


----------



## Tenida (Sep 28, 2011)

^^Yahoo


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 28, 2011)

not much reviews on his game...
heard that it sucks big time


----------



## Alok (Sep 28, 2011)

Playing mobile version


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 28, 2011)

The game really Su(Ks  . how come gamespot had given 8/10 in PS3/xbox360


----------



## abhidev (Sep 28, 2011)

damngoodman999 said:


> The game really Su(Ks  . how come gamespot had given 8/10 in PS3/xbox360



hows the gameplay......


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 28, 2011)

damngoodman999 said:


> The game really Su(Ks  . how come gamespot had given 8/10 in PS3/xbox360



everywhere(forums) its the same people say it sucks and give no reason for it...
anyway not wasting my time and bandwidth on this...though i found the gameplay trailers interesting


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm totally enjoying this. Mission types are varied and very good. Controls are smooth. There is a bit of challenge in the missions. I am very much liking this.

Only complaint - Color tone. It just looks darn dim.


----------



## mitraark (Sep 28, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I'm totally enjoying this. Mission types are varied and very good. Controls are smooth. There is a bit of challenge in the missions. I am very much liking this.
> 
> Only complaint - Color tone. It just looks darn dim.



Couldn;t have said it better , the game is a lot of fun to play , the missions are a mix of GTA and NFS 

And the graphics does look a little bit outdated but i'm not complaining


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes it indeed looks dated. The car models are looking great. But world... not so great. They could have added bit more detail to damage models. Not to say that they are bad now. But a pure racing game could have used a bit more details to the damage model. And I really like the way he uses his second hand to steer while doing long turns. Adds a lot to the realism. And also, the way it animates when we apply hand break. Using one hand for hand break another to steer the car in a middle of a chase just feels very nice to me.


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 28, 2011)

will check the game....only because it has a split screen local co-op...


----------



## Skud (Sep 28, 2011)

Overpriced IMO. Once it comes down to below $20, it should be good to get.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 29, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Yes it indeed looks dated. The car models are looking great. But world... not so great. They could have added bit more detail to damage models. Not to say that they are bad now. But a pure racing game could have used a bit more details to the damage model. And I really like the way he uses his second hand to steer while doing long turns. Adds a lot to the realism. And also, the way it animates when we apply hand break. Using one hand for hand break another to steer the car in a middle of a chase just feels very nice to me.



OT 
when it comes to Driver animation, nothing comes close to Colin McRae Rally series, since its first game.
Not just that, the Glowing Brakes too.
I miss the glowing brakes in F1.
Anyways, Tanner has been in GTA SA 



Skud said:


> Overpriced IMO. Once it comes down to below $20, it should be good to get.



$5 should be max.


----------



## Alok (Sep 29, 2011)

v.Na5h said:


> will check the game....only because it has a split screen local co-op...



really ! Then i must check it . Searching for a good split screen from long......


----------



## gameranand (Sep 29, 2011)

I was waiting for this game so I'll play it for sure. Haven't played it yet but videos looks satisfying to me.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 29, 2011)

This game is being discussed, while you should be discussing games like dirt, F1, heck even tf2 thread is dead.
What's happening to tdf?
Next Ra.One? 

instead of playing this, play the classic No One Lives Forever (NOLF) series.
You'd have more fun for sure.

If you want really good racing game, with tough missions, then play NFS Porsche Unleashed, its factory driver missions will keep you busy for a long while.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 29, 2011)

I think that's your definition of fun. I guess the word fun is relative. I am playing F1 and am very much liking it, Except the bugs. 

This might not be a good game for you, but... that doesn't mean that the discussion about the game will make the forum inferior. 

I get it, you played the game.. you didn't liked it. But, Just move on. Let the people who are enjoying the game play the game and have fun.

P.S.: Played and brought down NOLF, Porsche Unleashed long ago. Completed Dirt2, Dirt 3 carrer modes. Right now.. playing F1 2011 parallel to this.



s18000rpm said:


> OT
> when it comes to Driver animation, nothing comes close to Colin McRae Rally series, since its first game.



Might be. But for a gaming genre in which most of the games will not have any kind of cockpit view what so ever, I guess this game is doing pretty well.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 29, 2011)

the controls nasty ! comparing to DIRT 2 this game control seem to be outdated ! but am still playing


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 29, 2011)

We can't compare this to dirt 

They belong to different league.


----------



## sameer.pur (Sep 29, 2011)

I would take vamsi's word on this, and try it out.


----------



## Skud (Sep 29, 2011)

s18000rpm said:


> $5 should be max.




Even Indie games are priced higher, regardless of quality.  Anyway, the game is available for Rs 622/- at Flipkart after discount. Not bad I would say.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 29, 2011)

^^ pre-order. I will wait till the price goes below 400bucks.... 

Yesterday, i bought DMC4. Finally, i get to play that.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 29, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ pre-order. I will wait till the price goes below 400bucks....
> 
> Yesterday, i bought DMC4. Finally, i get to play that.



DMC4 ? raj come finish it soon ! there hell of games


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 30, 2011)

^^ But i am very much selective about games these days. I don't want to try not-so-good game. I also think about Mercenaries 2. How is it?


----------



## Alok (Sep 30, 2011)

^hey i finished it on PCSX2.
Game is nice but sometimes very annoying........esp. Last level.

But you'll surely enjoy it.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 30, 2011)

^^ You mean Mercenaries 2? or DMC4?


----------



## Alok (Sep 30, 2011)

Obviously  mercenaries 2 coz dmc4 is not for ps2


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 30, 2011)

^^ Ok.

@All

Please tell me whether i can pre-order this game from Flipkart? Is it worth the price?


----------



## Alok (Sep 30, 2011)

Pre order ! Aren't we talking about mercenaries2:world in flames ??


Well if we are , it ain't such good to "buy"..


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 30, 2011)

Mercenaries 2, i'll buy for sure.

Driver - Need suggestion to buy.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 30, 2011)

@Vamsi, don't take everything so offensively.
i'm not telling all to dump this game because I don't like it....., I was just curious why this thread was so active when threads like tf2, dirt, and the likes are dead.

regarding the Cock pit cam, that wasn't a comparison between this game and CMR series.
that was just a suggestion, since you like attention to details, I Suggested.

Now the F1 part, i'm bugging the intencity, next world cc every day about games' release date, and you are saying you are "driving parallel"*. 

come to think of it, is THIS  game released yet?

Anyways, guys post some screens & videos.
Are there any grip, brake mod for this game?




*I don't want you to misunderstand, again,  that was a reference to the prev. Driver title.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 30, 2011)

Actually the games you are talking about are old now so most members have already completed those games or there is not much exitement there now while this game is new so our friends are playing the game thats why the activity. Dirt thread was very active when it was new hell even after some months. Its quite normal for any discussion place.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 1, 2011)

s18000rpm said:


> @Vamsi, don't take everything so offensively.
> i'm not telling all to dump this game because I don't like it....., I was just curious why this thread was so active when threads like tf2, dirt, and the likes are dead.
> 
> regarding the Cock pit cam, that wasn't a comparison between this game and CMR series.
> ...



It sounded a bit offensive to me. Sorry if it wasn't your intention.

Yes I know, this game is yet to get a retail release in India.

The game itself is pretty much driven by hand breaks. Breaking heavily while going fast, sometimes will initiate unwanted drifts. And during shift, the AI driving some times will make stupid driving decisions. Except these three, the driving is like any typical arcade driving game. 

I don't think there are vehicle control mods out there now. They might showup in future.


Progress:

In 4th chapter now. Brought Maserati Granturismo S. Now doing side missions to gain XP.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 6, 2011)

UPDATE: Now, in 6th chapter. Hyper cars are unlocked now. Got myself a McLaren F1.


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 7, 2011)

Can anyone who's played it list some pros and cons of this game, based on their experience(i know there are reviews but it would be better to consult tdf people)... as I am thinking of buying it.  I haven't played much racing/driving games till now, actually just one i.e nfs-hp 2010 and i loved it. thanks to whoever fills me with the info.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 10, 2011)

Completed the game. At the end.. it felt kind of lame. I felt like game is cheating on me. Overpowered boss.

Anyway... very good game. Technically the game is stunning. Because of the driv3r and parallel lines, this game wasn't even in my radar couple of months ago. But, the game delivered this time. A recommendable game for who are into driving games.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 10, 2011)

is it only about just racing and delivering stuff?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes. You will be only behind the wheel.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 8, 2012)

Just started this game. Seriously, have never ever played a worst game like this. Jumping over city, cars, are you ****in kidding me? What is it, Jumper, Hancock or what? And driving fat ass trucks? Jeez!
Also heard this was a hard game, and yet you can complete any mission by just jumping on the next car.
What a waste.
A big 2/10. 2 as it has more or less good graphic.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2012)

Well I donno why you didn't liked the game but I loved it. Although I have only played this one on friend's pc for some hours but I really enjoyed the game. The concept of this game is new unlike other racing games.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 8, 2012)

becomes boring after sometime...


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 8, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Well I donno why you didn't liked the game but I loved it. Although I have only played this one on friend's pc for some hours but I really enjoyed the game. The concept of this game is new unlike other racing games.


I expected a good racing game, but this seems like a mind+racing game. By good racing game I mean games like MW, Hot Pursuit etc.
Glad to know you liked it, of course not everyone has to hate it.


abhidev said:


> becomes boring sometime...


It's boring all the time for me.

Lets see how long could my patience hold before uninstalling this xxxxxxg xxxt


----------



## abhidev (Feb 8, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> It's boring all the time for me.
> 
> Lets see how long could my patience hold before uninstalling this xxxxxxg xxxt



I played for just 2-3 missions and then didn't feel like playing anymore. Will give it another over the weekend. Well i liked the city details and driving is also different than NFS games.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2012)

In a game like this it all depends on personal choices you know. Someone might love it while someone else may hate it.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 9, 2012)

I clearly enjoyed the game and the setting. Except some occasional frustrations, the experience was very good.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 9, 2012)

Ah, still keeping up with it. First time stuck somewhere, it's those 10 trucks which need to be defused, I got 8 but no idea how to defuse those stopped trucks!
Anyway, experience ain't changing, was laughing hard after the Jericho dodging mission, oh, pathetic idea, still laughing actually 


abhidev said:


> I played for just 2-3 missions and then didn't feel like playing anymore. Will give it another over the weekend. Well i liked the city details and driving is also different than NFS games.


Hm, that's where I don't do those....I play what I install, bad habit, need to change this.


gameranand said:


> In a game like this it all depends on personal choices you know. Someone might love it while someone else may hate it.


That's what I said, correct.


----------



## t19901219 (Jun 20, 2012)

This game is spectacular!!!  But no Ferrari, Mercedes, Porsche and BMW is a huge defect for car fans.  Still hoping Ubisoft can release something like DLC pack.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 21, 2012)

I uninstalled it...had to make space for MP3


----------



## amjath (Jun 21, 2012)

Completed this game ll rate it 5/10 for effort


----------



## puli44 (Jun 21, 2012)

not an effective game to play i played one level...uninstalled 4/10


----------



## Santa Maria! (Jun 21, 2012)

I played Driver 1 & 2 on the PSX long ago. Much fun was experienced.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 21, 2012)

Santa Maria! said:


> I played Driver 1 & 2 on the PSX long ago. *Much fun was experienced.*



MASTER YODA on TDF?!?!


----------



## noob (Aug 7, 2012)

purchased from flipkart for Rs 250 /-


----------



## tkin (Aug 7, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> MASTER YODA on TDF?!?!


ROFL


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 24, 2012)

This game is quite interesting. Its fun to drive around in different cars through the city. Reached chapter 2 now


----------



## masterkd (Aug 24, 2012)

purchased from ubisoft  Sale @ €1.00
finished downloading
will try after i reach home today


----------



## gameranand (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow dirt cheap. Congrats.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 26, 2012)

Reached chapter 3. Got a new level of zoom, finally did an ID on that mystery woman and recovered the SUV with stolen Pt


----------

